# Ocean View Vacation Villas in Biloxi, MS



## JoeMO (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this new resort in Biloxi, MS?

Here is what I know:  Grand Crowne Resorts (originally in just in Branson) owns it.  I don't know if it already existed and they bought it or it is a new build.  It looks like it is something they bought.  Here is the website http://www.grandcrowneresorts.com/gcr/lodging/details.aspx?id=81[/URL]

Just wondering if anyone knows anything more than what the website has?
Ocean View Vacation Villas2046 Beach Boulevard, Biloxi, MS 39531-5113.
I think it is GBI in II.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## DVC076 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am also wondering about this resort. I don't find it listed in the resort review section.


----------



## retailman (Apr 3, 2012)

Have not stayed at any of the timeshares in Biloxi, but what I have seen
and read in reviews, they are 3 star at best. Casinos there are real nice
and good with the comps.


----------

